
US demands social media details from visa applicants - fmihaila
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48486672
======
usr1106
What is social media? Does it include HN, stackoverflow, my local railway fan
forum? I have dozens of such accounts, it would be difficult to remember all
of them.

Is the requirement limited to visas or does it apply to ESTA / visa waiver
programs, too?

I have visited the US more than 10 times, mostly work-related. I hope I am
never tempted to go there again. The Soviet Union is long history, but the US
try to surpass it in depriving people their rights in many aspects.

